# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  pomacanthus semicirculatus

## gilmar gonzaga

Bom dia a todos gostaria de saber poque me peixe anjo semicirculatus está mudando as listras de branco prar azul brilhante será por causa da ração ou e uma face

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Viva
Está em transição de juvenil para adulto, e vai mudando a cor.

Semicirculatus Angelfish, Semicirculatus Angelfish, Pomacanthus semicirculatus*

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## gilmar gonzaga

Fala Pedro O que acontece é que o peixe ainda está na face jovem tem um 7cm o que se nota e que as listras aos poucos de branca está ficando azul brilhante está ficando ainda mais bonito o que é melhor. :SbSourire2:

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Fala Pedro O que acontece é que o peixe ainda está na face jovem tem um 7cm o que se nota e que as listras aos poucos de branca está ficando azul brilhante está ficando ainda mais bonito o que é melhor.


Boas,
Mas cada peixe é um peixe como cada aquário é um aquário, sabe-se lá se vais ter para ai uma raridade  :SbOk: 
Cumps.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De qualquer forma qualquer anjo ou borboleta, mesmo cinzentos são sempre majestosos :Coradoeolhos:

----------

